# ipconfig release and renew



## Leinan (Dec 10, 2004)

Hi, I'm new in using ipconfig, having problem about the command. I go to command prompt then type the ipconfig /release to release my ip then an error appear *"The requested operation requires elevation."* I tried to retype it again same error then what I did was to enter with the adapter name like this ipconfig /release leinan connection a new error appear like this *"Error: unrecognized or incomplete command line."* What should I do to get a new IP? My DSL provider says that I'll just use the ipconfig command to release/renew my IP, they just giving me a hard time not helping that they suppose to do, the DHCP is enabled. Can anyone help me and teach me the proper way. I'm using Vista didn't alter the default network configuration upon installing Vista. Thanks.


----------



## Papermoon (Nov 6, 2006)

Vista does not handle permissions the same as XP.
Locate the command prompt short cut in your start menu. Right click it, choose run as administrator, then try the ipconfig again. it should work :up: 

If you want to always have the command prompt run with elevation
Right-click the command prompt icon, choose Properties
Select the Shortcut tab
Click on Advanced
Check Run as administrator


----------



## Leinan (Dec 10, 2004)

Thanks Papermoon for the info, but when I tried to release then renew my IP it still uses the same IP. I thought the option renew is to have a new IP, btw I have a standalone pc. Can you help me. Thanks again.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

the option is to renew the IP - does not mean you get a different number 

why are you trying to get a different IP ?


----------



## Leinan (Dec 10, 2004)

Etaf thanks for your reply, so that was it  all I know is that I have to get a new IP number if I use ipconfig /release and /renew  that's why my DSL provider is giving me a hard time gee, the reason why I want to have a new IP is to know if my DSL provider really tells the truth that my IP is dynamic which means it changes from time to time but I tried to turn off my modem and pc a few minutes or hours but still the same IP I get. And also I'm experiencing slow connections during browsing or downloading maybe it connects to what IP I've got.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

have a look at the lease time on the ipconfig /all - sometimes this is set to one hour - others a few days - and even if you waited until this time expired unless someone else is given your IP you may get the old one back

I have a dynamic IP with my ISP and have had the same IP for four years - although my router rarely goes off line.



> all I know is that I have to get a new IP number


 - still dont know why


> why my DSL provider is giving me a hard time gee,


 - why are they giving you a hard time ?


----------



## Leinan (Dec 10, 2004)

Etaf pardon me if am confusing you about what I've known about ipconfig uses, coz' I don't have much knowledge on how to use it. You quote about "still don't know why" as I've said I thought ipconfig "can" by using the option /release and /renew can replace my IP address so that I can have a new IP address you made that clear that it only renew as if refresh my IP, then about the hard time my DSL provider is giving me coz' when I started to call them about the ipconfig they didn't explain me in a manner you explain it they just giving me false explanation and am really grateful that in your post about the lease time my IP expires now I noticed about that and maybe try it out if I can get a new IP or not. Thanks really


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

my misunderstanding -sorry about that - I thought the ISP where giving you a hard time becasue they wanted you to CHANGE IP 

I would still be interested as to why you are concerned and want to go about changing the IP - it really does not matter what IP you have ....


----------



## Leinan (Dec 10, 2004)

Etaf the reason is am experiencing slow browsing and downloading from my DSL provider website. I just thought that the slowness is connected in what IP I've got and maybe there's a problem with my DSL or my modem, I just thought my IP has to do with it.


----------

